# Haunted Insult Thread



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Haunted Insult is just similar to "Your mamma" jokes except now you use props etc. Main thing is don't use anyone's names in this thread.

Exmaple
*"Your groundbreakers are so not scary looking that most Malls use them to model their cloths." *


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

ok so just in general something cornyisy that doesn't point at anyone...ok

"Your haunt music is so dreadful that it does all the scaring for your actors"


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

"Your Halloween decorations are so tacky that it looks like someone TPed your house!"


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

"Your cobwebs are so close together that not even one prop spider will fit"
This is fun! I love corny insults


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

This thread should be good when everyone's nerves are on end come Oct.

"The TOTs hate your treats so much that they glued all the bad treats to the side of your car."


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

haha

"Your Costumes are so fake the toddlers laugh and bring their friends in to "Take a Look at the fake monster""


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

"Your Halloween display is so bad that during Halloween your neighbors come by thinking you are a having a yard sale."


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

"Your Halloween parties are so bad that your guest are forced to dip their cookies in the sasa."


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Your Bucky Skeleton so skinny it looks like Karen Carpenter on a diet.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Your Treats are so bad you probably hand out candy green beans.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Your haunt is so bad, the hangman in your tree _isn't_ a prop.


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

Your haunt is so pathetic, the tots hand _you_ candy.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You are such a poor hauntsmen that Hauntforum canceled your membership.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Your chiller is so bad, my cigarette puts out more ground hugging fog.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You're Scarecrow is so un-scary it *attracts* crows..and small children...and old ladys who want to knit coseys for it.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

BuriedAlive said:


> Your haunt is so bad, the hangman in your tree _isn't_ a prop.


LMAO! I like that one!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You're witch looks like a teletubby.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You call that a FCG? I've seen better ghosts come out of my butt.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Your 3 axis skull looks like its store bought


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

My exwife is scarier than your best zombie


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Most haunters have bats in their belfry you on the other hand have termites.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Your animated props so damn old it's got hieroglyphics for instructions


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Your monster mud technique is so bad that it looks like your front lawn was invaded by pudding creatures.

Your tombstones look like wafer crackers. Is this a graveyard or Candyland?

Your haunt is sooo bad. How bad is it? Your haunt is so bad that your scariest prop makes little girls giggle.

Your *pop up *looks like *throw up*.

Here's a tip: Great Stuff doesn't come off of vinyl siding, genius!

Is that Flying Crank Ghost epileptic?

Your ground breaker prop should be re-buried.

Hey, I didn't know spiders had nine legs.

Trick or Treaters only stopped by your haunt because they thought it was an outhouse and they needed to make a pit stop. Turns out that what they left looked scarier than anything you built.

Your mad lab looks like a liqour cabinet. Oh, wait. It is a liqour cabinet. You make a better drunk than a haunter. Sober up next time you want to build a prop.

Straws only qualify for fangs when you're in pre-school.

Was that pile of brown mush a cardboard coffin before it rained? The sad thing is: It's still your best prop.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Your dot room is so bad the kids use it for tick tac toe.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Is that makeup, or did a ToT throw up on you after seeing your real face?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Your talking Boris would be more effective if it spoke English instead of Swahili.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I came to the conclusion a long time ago buddy that Vladimir Dracula doesn’t wear pink chiffon. What were you thinking?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

No sir, I don't find your static displays scary at all. It looks like a buckey Miley Cyrus puking into a bucket.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Martha Stewart called, she wants her halloween decorations back. oooooohhh, dayum.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Your tombstones are so bad, cats keep trying to bury them...


----------



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow. Wal-Mart must have had a sale.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I've seen better inflatables in a porn shop.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ahh, so you say that is an Axworthy ghost? I though you were in the dry cleaning business.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Dr. Ghastly said:


> Wow. Wal-Mart must have had a sale.


Love it!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> I've seen better inflatables in a porn shop.


lol, I'll bet you really have, Doc.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Just for the record, I do NOT frequent porn shops. I find them degrading to women, men, donkeys, and midgets.

It's nice you made a cemetery fence out of police tape...your haunt is a crime.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You should name your Blucky corpse "Mushroom", because it looks like you covered it in s***!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> You should name your Blucky corpse "Mushroom", because it looks like you covered it in s***!


Ok that was good!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Just for the record, I do NOT frequent porn shops. I find them degrading to women, men, donkeys, and midgets.


Actually, I read the donkeys unionized and picketed to have a presence in the porn industry. Apparently, there isn't much gold rush work out there anymore, so they're more than happy to be in the porn business.

Your haunt is so ugly, kids toilet paper your house to improve its looks.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

here is sat broken hearted...tried to


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Boarding up the windows of your house made it look better.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Your haunt is so lame the local bible thumpers asked if you wanted sponsorship


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

you so ugly you don't need a mask


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

What is that smell...must be that crappy corpse!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Your Haunt is so lame that it was named JoyLand Kiddie Park


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Oh that's soooo cute!


----------



## Spookyboo (Dec 4, 2007)

I know guys are horny but you are to much


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Were you trying to carve that pumpkin or just trying to kill it?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Awwww, my 4 year old just hugged your grave grabber!


----------



## Spookyboo (Dec 4, 2007)

Last time I came to your Haunt I thought it was a sleep disorder center


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh look! Someone left all thier dirty laundry on the front lawn!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

when did the town dump move to our street


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Did you get those at walmart?


----------



## Spookyboo (Dec 4, 2007)

Do you really think pink flamingos are going to work into the scene?


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Aren't you alittle old to be setting up for halloween??


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

How long is it going to take for you to clean this crap up.


----------



## Spookyboo (Dec 4, 2007)

Quick get the kids in the storm cellar there must be tornado's


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I didn't realize zombies pressed thier clothes


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Your christmas lights look cool.


----------



## Spookyboo (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh I see you hanging out your wash to dry


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

You're Thanksgiving yard display is a little early, but looks wonderful.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Your mummy wears combat boots


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Is your wife KICKING you out again? All your crap is on the lawn!


----------



## Spookyboo (Dec 4, 2007)

Its nice to see you can put together a haunt for 99 cents


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Not everyone can pull off the haunted house look, and you failed.


----------



## Spookyboo (Dec 4, 2007)

you know you have to decorate a Haunted House...not just tell people its haunted


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Have I not seen your house on Sanford and Son?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Your haunt bores the monster mud out of me.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, your lawn looks healthy.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Your props are so flimsy, you really should re-think the term "Snot-Rag Mache".


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Grim Organist does NOT mean you naked in your front window.


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Are you kidding?! You just put a PINK dress on your dog for Halloween!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Ah, look honey, the neighbors got a new puppy.

Neighbors: That isn't a puppy that is a wolf made from a reindeer hack.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Whoa! Scary! That bear looks really huge and mean.

Oops, sorry ma'am I didn't realize.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Is that all the bigger it is?


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

My neighbor lady is a scarier witch than that.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Oh you mean that costume was supposed to be sexy....... scared the bejesses out of me.


----------



## randy2084 (Feb 13, 2008)

Your fogger setup is so bad that the fire department showed up at your door in response to repeated calls that your house was on fire.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Your haunt is so bad, the ground-breakers are breaking in, not out.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Santa has a scarier display setup at the mall every year in December.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It is a good thing your sister showed up. I don't think anyone would have shown up at your haunt if they didn't see at least something scary.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Was that your prop in the pink tutu hiding behind the bush?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Is that your idea of corpsing or did someone crap a Bluckie?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

OK, who farted?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

I fart better fog than that haunt's fogger.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Oh, that's a witch's kitchen? I thought it was a Betty Crocker contest.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Is that mad scientist lab supposed to be scary cause I've seen scarier black labs.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Spell book? I thought it was a nursery rhyme book.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

My child would like to know where you got that stuffed dog? What's that? It's a rabid racoon?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Stuffed animals on a seesaw is not a prop.
Stuffed animals on a swingset is also not a prop.
Oh, and about that raft...I think inflatables should at least be Halloween related? I don't care if there IS a stuffed animal in it.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Those are Halloween props? I thought you were setting up for Christmas early.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You know, using your kids plastic playhouse and toys does not make it a clown theme.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Boo? You must mean Boo Hoo because your haunt is so sad.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Your septic tank repair job is not an open grave and your drunk uncle peeing in the hole is not a grave digger, so quit calling it a photo op.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

What did you use to make those little spiders? Tampons? I couldn't tell.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Blaring "The Devil Came Down to Georgia" only adds to the atmoshphere of your haunt.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I can see your kid flicking the porch light on and off. Invest in a lightning machine, will ya?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Ketchup stained tee shirt as a zombie costume? Nice idea...oh that's what you wear everyday. Sorry.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Glad to see your kids made your props for you. OH you don't have kids...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Putting a light in your mailbox doesn't make it haunted.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice ghosts in the graveyard...I couldn't tell that was your laundry on the line.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Love that sign in your door the one with the hand holding a gun: "Never mind the dog..Beware of owner!" Scary.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh yeah...that's real 3 axis movement...NOT!!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice haunt..You might get more ToTers if your Homies weren't sitting on lawnchairs drinking and blasting "Gangsta's Paradise".


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

That "pop-up" needs some Viagra.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Your version of an executed prisoner in an electric chair is so lame, the neighbourhood kids keeps lining up to sit on his lap and tell him what they want for Christmas.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Last night my kid woke up screaming from a nightmare, so I walked her over to your haunt to calm her down.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Rosie O'Donnell naked is scarier than your haunt.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I heard a class of kindergardners laugh when they walked past your yard haunt.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

No, they weren't so scared that they pee'd themselves. They were pee'ing on your haunt.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Maybe it would be scarier if you turned off the security lights in your yard.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

That "mausoleum" would be more believable if it didn't have that half-moon carved in the door.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Dude, carving turnips when out centuries ago!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

When I suggested you make a flying _*crank*_ ghost, I didn't mean hang a white sheet and stick syringes down the sides.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

I never saw anyone make a corn maze in their yard before... Oh, your lawnmower is busted?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That "aged" bucky is so lame, he needs a cane to get around.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Your scarecrow is so lame that a 5 yr old ToTer dressed like Dorothy asked to borrow it.

Your ground breaker is so pathetic your dog thought it was a new chew toy.

No, three rocks you found and put on your yard does not constitute a cemetery.

And placing a skeleton hand, a broken tree limb and your pathetic ground breaker in it doesn't help in any way.

Witch? I thought that was your sister cooking dinner. Oh, it is your sister. The other pathetic looking thing is your witch.

Dude, your whole haunt is so crappy looking people keep backing up with trucks trying to dump their trash in your yard. The city called to thank you for taking some of the weight off their shoulders.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

My grandmother is scarier than your wicked witch.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Your Lemax village on a cardtable on your driveway is NOT a haunt.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Dr Morbius said:


> Your Lemax village on a cardtable on your driveway is NOT a haunt.


Totally ROFLMAO hysterically.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

There is a fine line from being haunted to being condemned.

I would have never thought about using garanimals as a costume.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am sorry sir. My dog humped your groundbreaker.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Those are pumpkins? I thought I was being mooned.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Sir, it's supposed to be a "Flying Crank GHOST." Please take your wife down off that rig.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Aw, look at the cute widdle skeleton... oh, was that supposed to be scary?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Please don't turn off your axoworthy ghosts. My friends and I are placing bets and I have already won 20 bucks.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Sorry, those paper pumpkins you kid made in art class at school are not scary... even though your kid has less than no artistic ability.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Not sure if playing Britney Spears in the background is proper for a haunt.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I was going to call animal control about your live dog prop but since he sleeps in the crypt and gets water from your death fountain, I am thinking that should be ok. I think...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am thinking it is a little much for your haunt to have a donation box. Especially when it has an armed guard, which seems to only have made two cents and one Chucky Cheese token.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey mister, I like your scarecrow. My 4-year-old made one JUST like that last year. Oh, it's a witch?...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I seriouly think that it was a good idea to put up tombstone in your yard. But just a suggestion. Maybe using un-painted Aldi boxes for your tombstones isn't the best idea.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Aren't your Christmas decorations up a little early? Oh, those are your Halloween decorations.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Great effort, but I'm not sure that blow-up doll was the best choice for corpsing.....


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

DeathTouch said:


> I am thinking it is a little much for your haunt to have a donation box. Especially when it has an armed guard, which seems to only have made two cents and one Chucky Cheese token.


And he happens to be the scariest prop in your cemetery. Oh, actually he is the ONLY prop in your cemetery. Maybe you could actually get Chuckie Cheese to sit in your haunt. That would be some improvement.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

wow. Inflatables all over your yard... I gotta say that nothing says "halloween" like a yard jam-packed with blown up cartoon characters.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Ooh, is that a cobweb? I though your dryer's lint trap had exploded.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Somehow I don't think your baby gates tied together with shoelaces make a very impressive cemetery fence.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow, you have a lot of dead rat props in your haunt, and how did you get that smell of death in your haunt? Oh, my bad. I didn't know the exterminator came yesterday.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

your haunt is so blah the graveyard must be fulled of TOTs who died of boredom.

your haunts so ugly the trashman got fired for spilling at your house.

your yard haunt is so ugly the city unincorporated you.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Your yard haunt is so gay, a couple of queers exchanged wedding vows in your front yard ........... not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

(calling on the phone) "hey man I saw your yard today, are you having a family reunion or is it halloween already?"


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Gosh your house would be PERFECT for a yard haunt- it already looks abandoned!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How come your blucky's butt is bigger than yours?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Here, I found some containers to hold all your props in. They are the ones marked Waste Management.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your yard haunt looks like someone vomited road kill on it.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

your paper mache is so bad STOLLOWEEN came over just to slap you across the face


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

"I didn't know they still sold paper skeletons. They look....nice."


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think my dog could build better tombstones than the ones you have in your yard.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

The Historic Preservation Society isn't aware that Lon Chaney slept at your house. So your house will be demolished today.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have only seen latex used like that in porn movies.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

A hearse up-on blocks reminds me of this red-neck joke I just heard.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

When you emailed me that you built a tombstone pooper I thought it was a typo. I guess not.


----------



## FrozenPumpkins (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh, those are spider webs? I thought you threw cotton balls in your bushes.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Your Frankenstein looks like a buddha with an Elvis wig.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Were you practicing writing with your eyes closed when you carved those tombstone epitaphs?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

my little sister had done more impressive thing with macaroni


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is that a flying crank ghost or did your sheets just get tangled up on the clothesline again?


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

That cardboard tombstone might be scarier if it didn't say "Maytag" on the front.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Either your sewage pipe burst or your haunt really stinks.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Phone conversation:

Tom, I was driving past your house and noticed a mob of angry Amish standing around in your front yard. Why in the heck are there Amish in your yard?.........Yeah, I can hold.....(long pause while Tom goes to front yard)......Oh I see. Monsters? Sorry, I didn't realize you had Halloween decorations up. You may want to put the females in something other than pastel prints if you want them to be scary......Oh, you don't have any female monsters. Maybe I should come over, Tom.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Does your vampire have acne?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Walmart's letting you sell their stuff in your yard? Oh. Nevermind.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey Tom, playing the movie "ShowGirls" onto plexi DID get people running and screaming, but i STILL don't call it a BigScreamTV


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is that supposed to be a werewolf or did your dog just get mange again?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Do you reuse those props for Christmas?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Do you reuse those props for Christmas?


LMAO, that's a good one, Mr C!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

your so ugly you have to trick or treat over the phone.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

There is a difference between "going green" and just plain making "everyone green".


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Still thinks the .99 black lights they got from wall-mart work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

When are you going to start setting up for Halloween? Oh, you did already?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That makeup really make you look like a zombie.... oh, you're not wearing makeup.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is that supposed to be a corpsed bucky or did your dog just throw up on one of your props again?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

You don't expect anyone to buy any of that junk from your yard sale do you?
Hey aren't you even going to put up a sign?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Your yard looks cute.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

YEAH! I have a better way you could stuff your props. But you are not going to like it!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I've seen dumpster's with misc. debris that looked better than your haunt


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Your props suck so much that the village is requested to send out the mosquito truck twice a day.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Said by MY MOTHER: "Well, it's not really THAT great..not like anything moves or anything."

**slap!!**


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your gargoyle looks like a ****zu


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I heard your haunt made the newspaper headlines. In the obituary section.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

a babys full diaper is scarier than your prop


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

A full baby's diaper can be a very scary thing...you obviously ain't a dad yet..

Your prop is too cute for Valentines Day


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is that supposed to be a corpsed skull, or did you just take the expression "hack a Gemmy" literally?


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Your haunt couldn't make a dog that's been locked up 12 hours pee itself.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

the easter bunny is scarier than your haunt


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Gee, I don't see many people decorate their yard for Thanksgiving, Oh that's your Halloween haunt.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Are those supposed to be freshly dug graves or did cats just use your yard for a bathroom again?


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Are you sure that's scary?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

When the kids go to your garage haunt, do they yell "trunk or treat"?


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Did some magical pony eat cotton candy and rainbows then throw up in your yard


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My grandmother's cooking is scarier than anything you have in this haunt


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

I am sorry I can't laughing to say anything bad


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

I thought you were not suppose to put Christmas props out until after Halloween.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

What's with the styrofoam? Are you insulating your lawn?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What darling little garden gnomes you have! Oh, they're "groundbreakers"? What's a groundbreaker?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Your decorations are nice, but did you see that inflatable in your next-door neighbors yard... Wow!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

What's with the make up? Is Emo cool again?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

nixie said:


> Your decorations are nice, but did you see that inflatable in your next-door neighbors yard... Wow!


This one makes the Top Ten List of Insults. OMG, I'd hang my head in shame if someone said that about our display:googly::jol:


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Roxy how long did it take your neighbours to inflate their inflatables? Just wondering.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Night Watchman said:


> Roxy how long did it take your neighbours to inflate their inflatables? Just wondering.


Smarta$$:googly: No more back bacon and beer for you, young man!:googly:


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

My grandmother's legs have more hair on them than your werewolf.


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

those skulls look way too piled together


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh, your yard is SOOOO cute!!


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

those cobwebs make your house so dirty looking i think you need to dust someday


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You think that disemboweled corpse is gross? Check out this wad of snot I just blew out of my nose.


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

can you tell me where the halloween decorated house is i came all this way and only found this one


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

haunted canuck said:


> can you tell me where the halloween decorated house is i came all this way and only found this one


oooh, I think that one would make me cry.


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

for such a decorated house you think you could give more than tootie rolls as treats


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Isn't it a bit early to be decorating for Christmas?


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

I just don't understand what you are trying for


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So when are you actually going to start decorating?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Did you get all this stuff at the dollar store or something?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Isn't the bulk trash pickup day next week?


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

i noticed that there wasnt much lighting in that one area it looked way to dark and gloomy how about some brighter lights in there


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Should you set up for Christmas in December?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Isn't there an ordinance against letting rubbish pile up in your yard?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is today bulk waste pick-up day? Oh, those are _tombstones_? Sorry, I thought, well...never mind


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Man! Bad time to have a rumage sale. Oct can get cold can't it?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Why do you have your tv in the middleof your yard? Of course the game is on, can I watch it?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

If you are going to play scary music, may I suggest not using Lawrence Welk. Goodnight everybody!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, I've never seen anyone decorate for Columbus day before. Oh, those are suppose to be Pirates for Halloween?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

So you couldn't find a cauldron for your stirring witch project and instead used a toliet. Well, thats thinking with your head.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Ohhh those are goretraits, I thought Denny's was having a coloring contest.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How rude! Your candy dish grabbed my leg!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Baked those yourself eh? They taste like chocolate covered Milk Bones.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice ghost costume. Just one suggestion, take the hotel's name off the sheet!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

hey nice dollar store props ...oh you made those yourself!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, your dog has a really bad case of mange. Oh, that's supposed to be a werewolf?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

The tombstones in your yard look so realistic the local funeral home accidently
buried someone in your yard!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your haunt is so bad ToTers are giving donations to get you better props


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

You're so enemic that vampires are giving you blood!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Your mask is so gross and horrifying that...oh wait it's not a mask!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Your pumpkins are so lame that even Peter Peter wouldn't eat them


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Your face is so horrific, you have to trick or treat over the phone!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Your haunt is so bad the zombies are picketing it


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your haunt is so bad they filmed a tutorial of what not to do


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your haunt is so bad, that when a storm destroys your haunt it's an improvement.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is that a werewolf or did your dog get mange again?


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

You haunt sucks so bad it takes your ugly face to make it scary


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

I could find a team of blind amputees who could make a better haunt than this.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Was this haunt your kindergarteners art project?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

They say you have bats in your belfry........can I use them in my haunt?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your haunt was so bad you went out for dinner and a movie while it was open


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Is that a ppumpkin or a dried up potato?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your haunt was so bad you had to pay people to go through it


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, nice Christmas decorations!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Which dollar store did you buy those decorations at?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

If you paid more than fifty cents for that pumpkin you were ripped off


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Do you really ride your broom side saddle?


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Did you find your props at a 'Hello Kitty' swap meet?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Is that a tombstone? I thought somebody stuck an old washboard in the ground!


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Your props are so bad, the neighbors pray for 10 feet of snow to cover them up!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Worst insult ever...your house looks so cute!


----------

